# IDE para el lenguaje ensamblador



## Nitros8891 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola alguien sabe de un buen ide para el lenguaje ensamblador, espesificamente para escribir el codigo??, que ayude por ejemplo a localizar los errores en el codigo?? Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 27, 2011)

Para que procesador ? Si es para PIC esta el MPLAB
La ultima versión esta disponible directamente desde el sitio de Microchip es la 8.76 que uso yo.
http://www.microchip.com/Microchip....&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en019469&part=SW007002#


----------



## Nitros8891 (Sep 27, 2011)

oye muchas gracias, efectivamente es un pic, en especifico el 16F628A, gracias


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 18, 2011)

MPLab es el mejor IDE que puedes encontrar ademas es gratuito... no solo sirve para ensamblador
puedes programar en C, PBasic, HTech, C18... etc


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 30, 2011)

Tambien tienes el IDE de labcenter VSMStudio funciona solo si tienes Proteus 7.8
(visita la pagina de labenter para descargarte una version gratuita)


----------

